# Doubleview capital corp dbv:tsxv



## Andy1974 (Feb 16, 2017)

DOUBLEVIEW CAPITAL CORP
Bought it yesterday at $0.115. Lost of buzz about it....so far so good...going up.....let me know what u think.


----------

